

Corporate Logos redesigned for WEB 2.0 - seren6ipity
http://enthree.com/files/random/web2logos/

======
Hexstream
Exciting billion-dollar idea:

A startup that takes a website, its current fad and the new fad as input, and
outputs a transformation of the website that's adapted to the new fad.

PS: All automated, of course.

------
BristolStoolMan
I like it. Damn, I wish the Camel one would say "nobody likes a quittr"
instead, though.

